# Qatar visa Required



## nsahmed (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello
I work and live in Dubai and looking to fly out to Doha next week for a job interview. I am a Pakistani national and i require a visa to travel to Doha, and the company cannot help at this point due to internal reasons. can anyone help me with this please? how do i go about this?
Thanks
N


----------

